# NGD: ESP/LTD SCT-607B



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 3, 2013)

Got this monster from ESP and decided to do a gear demo for it for my YouTube channel I just started:



It's definitely a very solid guitar. Quality construction. Weight wise it is honestly very heavy, but Stef is a big guy and I am not so rightfully so he needs a big guitar haha.

Not a huge EMG fan, this guitar sounds super dark over all, but I'll be upgrading the pickups to Bareknuckle or Seymour Duncan since they both have EMG sized passizes out now  

Definitely keeping this beast as my Drop F set up.


----------



## otisct20 (Apr 3, 2013)

That first riff dude....fuck. HNGD man I want one of these to go with my garza sooooo bad.


----------



## Philligan (Apr 3, 2013)

Very awesome man  I wish I could swing one of these right now, I'm really digging them. What gauges are you using for drop F?


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2013)

Even your facial expression on the frozen shot says Alex means business.


----------



## jephjacques (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice! Been curious about these for a while now. What did you use for the drums? I fuckin' love that kick drum sound.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats and hngd.. I like your custom shop tele better alex


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 3, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Very nice! Been curious about these for a while now. What did you use for the drums? I fuckin' love that kick drum sound.



Drums are Metal Foundry for Cymbals, Avatar for Toms and Snare, and Slate Kick 10 for the Kick. Thank you!

On the kick all I have is an EQ to ring out all the bad frequencies, compression, and then another EQ to slightly boost the low and high end.


----------



## aikupu (Apr 3, 2013)

very nice guitar sound and the guitar looks excellent


----------



## Joshua (Apr 3, 2013)

Damn, I really need to try one of these out now


----------



## vinniemallet (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice job man, my best friend recorded vocals in your song long time ago haha you have some nice riffs there!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 3, 2013)

I love the way everything is starting to shake in the end 
Sounds and "looks" heavy haha.
Love that axe! Too bad I can't play with a TOM


----------



## willis7452 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice dude, it's cool to see bands buying other sig's and give reviews on them. I want one so bad but I just don't know if ill like the neck carve, HNGD Though dude


----------



## Nag (Apr 3, 2013)

that 8th string sounds soooo nasty 

also loved how in the video you say the EMGs add to the sound, while in the description you say you're not a fan of the dark sound 

epic looking guitar though, HNGD !


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 3, 2013)

Brootal!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 3, 2013)

Glad to see that song being used! I actually just listened to this earlier today wondering if it would become a Whitechapel song like Section 8 did


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 3, 2013)

killer sound.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sounds awesome man  

Are you still using the Kemper for guitar tones?


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds monstrous, super sick everything here!


----------



## Jakke (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice quality, and cool guitar!


----------



## cronux (Apr 4, 2013)

not bad, what gauges are you using for the drop F?


----------



## Majkel (Apr 4, 2013)

So I'm guessing (like most of us) you don't have that middle pickup on most of your guitars, so I'm wondering - does it bother you or did you get used to it quickly? It's always put me off every Stef model I've tried...


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 4, 2013)

this thread was the final straw haha i am definitely ordering one. looks brutal as phuq

seconding the request to know the gauges for drop F, because thats what i was planning on tuning it to as well.

EDIT: i hope that more of the groovy shit you have on your soundcloud finds a place on the next record


----------



## reidartuv (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice video! That guitar looks sick


----------



## flypap3r (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the run down! Awesome!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 4, 2013)

Nagash said:


> that 8th string sounds soooo nasty
> 
> also loved how in the video you say the EMGs add to the sound, while in the description you say you're not a fan of the dark sound
> 
> epic looking guitar though, HNGD !



Well, they DO have a nice snarl, that wasn't a lie, I just definitely have to dial in EMGs way more than I have to do the D-Activators in my sig.



metal_sam14 said:


> Sounds awesome man
> 
> Are you still using the Kemper for guitar tones?



Yup! This was all Kemper for guitars. It's actually a tweaked profile of the same one we used on Self Titled. It's a profile of an EVH 5150 III through a Mesa cab. I also run a Maxon OD-808 into the input on the Kemper because I don't like the Kemper digital Overdrive and the Kemper input takes pedals just like an amp input.



Majkel said:


> So I'm guessing (like most of us) you don't have that middle pickup on most of your guitars, so I'm wondering - does it bother you or did you get used to it quickly? It's always put me off every Stef model I've tried...



The Stef pick up layout is definitely not my cup of tea but I just lower the middle pick up so that it doesn't get in the way of my picking.

What's cool about this Stef sig is you can buy a pick guard blank and route a new one using the old pick guard for a template but not cut a pick up route in it, thus making the guitar just a single bridge pick up, which I fully intend to do.  



kevdes93 said:


> this thread was the final straw haha i am definitely ordering one. looks brutal as phuq
> 
> seconding the request to know the gauges for drop F, because thats what i was planning on tuning it to as well.
> 
> EDIT: i hope that more of the groovy shit you have on your soundcloud finds a place on the next record



Gauges for drop F were .074 - .014


----------



## JacobGudge123 (Apr 4, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Well, they DO have a nice snarl, that wasn't a lie, I just definitely have to dial in EMGs way more than I have to do the D-Activators in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What were the individual gauges of that custom set? Cheers!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 6, 2013)

Actually it was .074, .059, .046, .036, .026, .017, .013


----------



## Forkface (Apr 8, 2013)

Damn Alex, badass video! And Guitar!
Make sure you post pics of this thing after the mods you're planning I'm interested in getting this guitar for the sole purpose of making it a single pickup guitar, and it would be cool to see one first lol.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Apr 19, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> What's cool about this Stef sig is you can buy a pick guard blank and route a new one using the old pick guard for a template but not cut a pick up route in it, thus making the guitar just a single bridge pick up, which I fully intend to do.



Would you do the pearloid pick guard again or would you get a black one to match the body? I like the look of the pearloid but black would make this guitar so sweet.


----------



## RadDadTV (Apr 19, 2013)

Into it. Just looks like a super well designed/put together guitar, Stef is definitely a man of good taste.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 30, 2013)

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> Would you do the pearloid pick guard again or would you get a black one to match the body? I like the look of the pearloid but black would make this guitar so sweet.



I want to do a red tortoise pickguard. I think that'd be sick! Black would be bad ass as well.


----------



## Symb0lic (Apr 30, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I want to do a red tortoise pickguard. I think that'd be sick! Black would be bad ass as well.



Please post pictures when you do this, it sounds unbelievably cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 30, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I want to do a red tortoise pickguard. I think that'd be sick! Black would be bad ass as well.



If you get one made, send me a pickup-less white one, too.


----------



## no_dice (May 1, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Actually it was .074, .059, .046, .036, .026, .017, .013



Are you able to get a good setup without buzz on those gauges? I've got almost the same gauges on an SC-607B in drop G and I'm still trying to get the buzz out.


----------



## beware6505 (May 1, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Actually it was .074, .059, .046, .036, .026, .017, .013




when you did the setup with heavier gauge strings did you notice any vibration sound like something is loose near the nut when you hit just the low f (.74) when the guitar is not plugged in???


reason i asked because i have close to the same string setup but im using a 80 for the top string tuned to drop e and i noticed what i thought was the truss rod being broke or loose or something making a rattle noise when i only hit the low string . when plugged in it sounds awesome .


----------



## robotsatemygma (May 1, 2013)

Hey Alex! Quick question regarding your SCT-607B... I have the same guitar (pretty effin epic huh?). Do you have any issues with neck dive? Mine doesn't drop down and point at the floor, but it does drop down a wee bit out of my "playing position".


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (May 15, 2013)

Sweet demo! I have one of these i loaded a set of SD EMTY Blackouts into... They sound great, similar tonality to the 81-7's but with much more low end balls and more dynamic in general. I tune mine to G standard (down two steps). I love this thing, and Alex i think it's cool as hell that you are using one now! 

Here she is:


----------



## ChanMusic (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello AlexWadeWC, thanks for the review! I am actually about to order this guitar as my main, Tuning in standard A. I am not a big fan of EMG's either and I'm thinking of changing them to SD Blackouts phase II, I saw you mentioned about the Bareknuckles for this and I would definitely prefer the passive and the BK sound, any suggestion as which of the BKs, Aftermath? Warpigs? any other? Thanks! Great great video!


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm actually thinking about putting a set of BKP Juggernauts in mine. I can't can't get used to actives.


----------



## slugslob (Jul 10, 2014)

Did you feel like your sound is lacking oomph or fluidness? When i plug into my axe fx just as i do any other guitar i don't quite get the tone i want for choppy/djenty style picking as i do any other. Im trying to figure out whether its the pickup positioning or the EMG 81-7s themselves. Ive done simple troubleshooting: changed battery, tried different cable etc.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jul 10, 2014)

slugslob said:


> Did you feel like your sound is lacking oomph or fluidness? When i plug into my axe fx just as i do any other guitar i don't quite get the tone i want for choppy/djenty style picking as i do any other. Im trying to figure out whether its the pickup positioning or the EMG 81-7s themselves. Ive done simple troubleshooting: changed battery, tried different cable etc.



Could be the pickups. I was disappointed with the 81 when i got my first EMG guitar. Didn't click with me at all. Really liked the 85 in the bridge though.


----------



## DrShredder (Jul 10, 2014)

Those guitars look so good, every single pic I've seen of these models is great!


----------

